# How to make a non working laptop's screen into a monitor



## noduh101 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok i've been searching the web all day now and i found nothing on how to do this.
---What i want to do is take an old Dell Latitude CPx , which has a fried hard drive (which i removed),a floppy drive 128mb of ram, no cd/dvd player, But a perfectly good screen and turn that screen into a vga monitor. First is this possible?(which i'm pretty sure it is)...and if it is how the heck do i do it?

thanks for reading... I really wish for your help on this one :/


----------



## noduh101 (Jan 31, 2010)

oh it also has a fully functioning video card..No idea what type (its stock)


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Try wikihow? I know it can be done, no idea how... VGA is only 15 pins, take off a few that laptops don't need, and you get the pinout of the LCD.


----------



## noduh101 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks i don't quite understand what that last sentence means but i'll check...i checked ehow.com...and instructables.com and no luck


----------



## noduh101 (Jan 31, 2010)

no luck on wikihow


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.techwarelabs.com/community/showthread.php?t=1306

http://excel-display.com/ex104dvbal.html

http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/22/how-to-make-an-xbox-360-laptop-part-3/

http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/98801

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181128

see if those help you any.


----------



## noduh101 (Jan 31, 2010)

They were all good but not exactly what i was looking for.. I don't plan on spending anything but time into this project..and it seems like i need to convert the video card into a lcd controller


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

In order to do it, you will need to spend cash on a controller, more than the LCD is worth, tbh. Look on EBay for used monitors..you'll get a better deal over all!

Unless you are a wiz at building PCB from scratch, then you could keep your costs down...


----------

